# Building Wooden Jumps and Landing



## robinbrd311 (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a nice trail near me with lots of good trail riding but no drops or jumps. I am thinking of building some wooden jumps and landings for drops soon. I have been looking and seems like you just make a frame then line the top with 2x4's or something, not sure though. If anyone has any experience making jumps and can give me some tips or how-to's that would help a lot.

I attached some pictures of the sort of thing im talking about.

Also, how do you get them to stay in the ground and not move, im guessing put rocks and dirt around them?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

They are called Ladder Bridges or Shore Ramps.

To get them to say into the ground dig a hole for the post to go into.... I would suggest having the hole atleast 2-3 feet deep.

If there are trees near you you can run a support from one tree to the other.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

Just dont nail into the trees unless you absolutly have to.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

the big issue with nailing into trees isn't hurting them. when the trees sway in the wind the nails will gradually back out making your ramp shakey and eventually fall apart. you're better off digging into the ground and burrying supports.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

This may also help for building ladder bridges
http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/ladder_bridge.html


----------



## robinbrd311 (Dec 19, 2006)

all that was helpful but im actually looking more towards building the jump, not ladders. I am probably just going to build a short ladder and then mount it on a jump, but what frame should I use for a jump and how should I brace it?


----------

